# My new planted journal!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Today will be the day I start my very own attempt at rescaping my 40gl breeder tank ,to my perfect planted tank !!!!
So everything is coming out of it YES everything !!!!!!!!!
all plants will be gone given away , aside from maybe a couple maybe .
I have a bunch of biotope ropes and roots 20lbs extra eco-complete and a few lbs of red florite .
I am removing a few peices of equipment to my Co2 and upgrading it with better equipment .
So this will be very interesting !!!! and I have been inspired by 4 people 
first darkblade ,jrs ,ameeplec and of course sunstar ...(hope none mind your name here )
I cant thank you 4 enough .

after I get everything out I will name the new plants that I have .
This will be interesting !!! what will come out of it!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK I have 1 bucket set and now just waiting for Alain to get home the other bucket in the car  ...I have set up bubblers and sponge filters 
and this will be a temp holding In 2 buckets...for BNs and fish ....
will use tank water and waterchange every day just to be safe .
After I move the tank and get the zebras out of the 40 gl I shall begin!!
now hurry up hubby im antsy to get started...lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok all stuff moved and zebra tank moved to the bedroom ... set and now I have a problem lol
stirred it up and waited an hour and got amm 1.2 grrrr so I changed filter and now have to figure out maybe put amm lok and carbon in canister ...so I would take out some emulch and put those 2 things in ?
not sure on the 2213 ..
OK now im stuck .. amm in the 12gl .. thaught I did the test wrong so I tested the planted and 0ppm ... maybe I will add some plants and fart around with the canister ...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

now she starts on her insanity  

Could the ammonia be a result of chloramines? 

I use ammonia lock and zeocarb from time to time. in mine.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you run that canister as is in that 12G for a while then amm should be gone. I don't know how long, but I assume that canister is from a large tank and already cycled. 2213 can house tons of biofilter material and should handle 12G easily.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

2213 might be a bit too strong for your 12G. 
i used one in a 20G, and when the media (especially the floss) was clean i always had to reduce the flow from the double tap valves. only after months of letting the filter run, could i actually fully open the tap-valves.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok checked again just now after waking ...still amm .
What I noticed in some parts of the sand was a hardening .
So Think I will suck out the sand and wait but crap I need the zebras out of the planted  I dont want to stir up stuff for them .
Ishall do water change in the 12gl and unhook the canister and put goodies in .
Nope I love the canister on that tank ,the tank was running a while without the canister and the canister is cleaning good.
I dont get what you mean about your filter floss ...I cut my own and I think it works great .
You kidding me I love canisters ,even have a back up  
OK so I put the amm lok and carbon in canister great , as the top has no room and I dont want to screw up the biowheel as I need that!

oh forgot the top of the 12 has a bio-wheel.
Thanks ...

oh ........darn cat ...peed in my bucket of amm lok ....chit cost me more then 100.00 can I just rinse the peed part lol 
Totally my falt and I knew the cat would do it but I took it out to use and cat was quick!


oh I forgot to add I had sponges on the intakes and could they be causing this spike ... I shall remove all sponges


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

here is a pic


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*he did?*

let me guess, the grey one!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope ... It was sniffles lol 
Im surprised too as they have been going in the new litter pans very good and they are huge , but the amm lok looks like litter lol 
I shall bag it and seal sometime in the next few days .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I havent planted the new plants yet , but I did put water in the bags .
Today I will start CAREFULLY not to kick up too much and stress the zebras , but I need to add more eco -complete for my idea ,this amm in the other tank is cramping me .....
How long you think the plants will be ok in bags with water ?
best get them out tonight right


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Keep them in light, they should be okay for a bit. 
I just planted the bits you brought me last night. they were fine.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ty ...
OK my canister 2213 , has 2 levels cermaic, blue filter and bio then white filter ..... what should I do to get the carbonm and amm lok in the canister ... thanks
just bagged the amm lok lol

OK this is how I packed it 
ceramic, blue pad ,carbon, blue pad ,amm lok ,white pad ...
should be fine like that right ..I have bio wheel on top .
I have no idea how to pack the canister .. I have the 2026 and it has seprate trays


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

take out the ammo lock. Your plants will absorb it faster than the media will, and your plants will be better able to utilize it.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

no its for the 12 gl ...
this canister isnt like the one I got from you and more confusing .
can I scrap the cermaic rings ... I dont like them ...
Im saving it for you to look at lmao ... the planted im just getting ready to do ... no carbon and no amm lok ....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Reactor is up and running now ... ph controler set and ready to go....
Thanks ameekplec.
So I need to wait however long it takes for the other tank to read 0 amm .

OMG the waiting is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so stressed out I have amm I went to sleep and just woke up .
and now I just feel like crap ,and wat to clean up this mess .
   
for the second time I have seen hubby have an interest in what im doing , first was at sunstars and 2nd tonight with the ph controler ,and I ponder how many times will he break my probe and what he will do when im not around !
and will he want to take it apart   I must make it clear what he has to fork out for this peice of equipment and I already know what he will say  yip ladies something stupid lol
I have great fear when his face lights up with *that look*
here I was afraid to touch it and hook it up and I didnt realize he could have done it .
The best part is I totally understand this equipment yehhhhh
Ok going to test the other tank right now and see .........
OMG YEHHHHHH..... my canister redo worked no amm .......
Well this is great and temp at 82 , time to take the sand out and piddle around with it .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK I did the deed all sand out of the tank and just going to wait and see if I get any spikes !
for now I dont have enough caves to build it up (but they are on order)
A few shrimp are in there ,but as promised I moved more then 100 so they only eat kats shrimplets  .
Im thinking wait 2 more days but I dont want to    .
So if I have to wait 2 more days I might as well go to home depot and grab paint to paint the wall then move the tank .
The delemma is what color oh boy ....yellow ,purple ,rose or grey ...or just white ...

just tested 0ppm yehh ... shall test all day tomorrow !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

paranoia got the better of me and I put 2 bags plants on top . and put the other bags in the tank .
And my snails are out of control , so I think when I take everything out of the tank I shall crank up the heat or pick out the snails I havent decided yet .

All test today on the moved tank are fine ......now I am terrified!!!!!
As I just dont want to handle the zebras at all ...I shall wait for evening after 1 more test .

So my buckets are entertainment for the cats the little buggers , we found a cardinal neon on the sofa RIP julie was devistated and made a little coffin with it in her jewerly box ...too cute .
So untill I move the buckets to my room I am sleeping on the sofa guarding the buckets at night .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well its done and now I pray ...........

THIS IS MY CANVAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok I couldnt hold back ... got the new eco in and the new home and looks like I will be up very late ... putting plants in .
Will get hubby to turn on the PH controller!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yehhhh 
I will wait tho for the bio-rope and roots tho ...so heres what I have this far ....its a little foggy ...but its a start !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I would say last night was a sucess!!!
the ph monitor was attached to the Co2 the ph was 7.7 and is now 7.3 ....Wounder how long it will take to get to 6.5 -6.8 ...
I still have a ton of stuff to do in it but it has started ...
I am not sure what plant to put in the back but I would love some madigascar in one corner for sure!
After watching the tank and falling asleep ...... I think I have decided to take one kats caves and put it in a hill ,instead of having them out in the open , this will mean silicon the top on!
But that will be a while as it will be the common plecs cave !
I will soak and clean the biotope toninght and tie some mosses and plant on but that will take a very long time .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

so I did put the cardinals in and omg I have never seen them look this GREAT nice red coloring !
I am guessing this is a sign of they are happy!!!!!
ill take a pick later


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good .


----------

